# Islander Kayaks



## justinfisch01

First off I did a search and really came up with nothing..But anyway I was a Dicks today and came across the Islander Caster Kayak. It was a real nice looking yak. Was wondering if anyone has paddle one? I am sure there are better ones out there but money is an issue so I was looking to get the most for my money. Anyone have any experience.


----------



## uncdub13

If it's the one i'm thinking of, it's the one that only comes in red..or at least that's the only color i've seen them carry. I only looked at it briefly one day, but it seems decent enough for the price. I did notice that the quality of the plastic and the seams where it was molded together looked a little cheap compared to some of the more reputable brand names, but that's just my opinion. It could be an awesome boat for all i know.

If it was me, i'd be a little hesitant about it just based on the fact that you dont hear much about them, good or bad. After all it's not THAT much cheaper than the rest. Could end up being a nice kayak though. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## justinfisch01

Anyone else?


----------



## BubbaBlue

Did some poking around while drinking my coffee...



"I found a new Islander Caster 12.5 (essentially a Perception Caster 12.5, rebranded for Dick's Sporting Goods, as far as I can tell) on sale for $550, marked down from $800. It included a Harmony seat, an anchor system, and a Scotty (241?) surface mount rod holder. It is rigged nicely, with a large bow hatch, 2 day hatches w/ditty bags, 2 flush mount rod holders behind the seating area, and the mount for a rudder.

I have read a few reviews for the Perception version of the boat, and they are mostly favorable. I am guessing that since Confluence Holdings acquired Perception and Mainstream/Islander, they have released the discontinued Perception Caster under the Islander name for "Big Box" stores. Comparing to the pictures of the Perception Caster, it is clearly the exact same boat, and unlike the Mainstream-based, Islander-branded boats that they put out as bargain rec boats, it seems to be of a much higher quality construction (internal foam block bracing between parts of the deck and hull, better fit and finish, higher quality hardware/handles, etc.). I think it was a good purchase." 

""03-05-2007
This new SOT kayak from perception is definitely one you need to look at if your in the market, and need a good fishing kayak. I demoed this along with the LL Manta Ray 12, OK Prowler 13, and the WS Tarpon T120. Although it was close b/w the MR12, the Perception won out hands down due to its great Cadillac ride, tracking, secondary stability, quickness off the still start...not to mention its glide and dry ride. The other points that sold me on this kayak was the extremely large tankwell, predrilled flush mounts, large bulk storage, plenty of space for rigging, storagewell b/w the legs, velcro saddle bags on the sides, and the high ride of this kayak...you'd think that this would make the kayak tipsy, but that's not the case. It's also very stable and comfortable in sidesaddle position when fishing off of the side. The seat itself is very comfortable (like the MR12). I can't believe that perception is not advertising this kayak, but rather keeping it low key! Now the word is out, definitely give it a look see...You won't be disappointed! So that you may compare, I'm 5'7" and 155 lbs. I have no problem carrying this kayak (60lbs), and putting it on top of my car. 
Rating: 10 of 10"

I have the predecessor to this boat, the Caster 12.5, and it is a great kayak. The West Marine price for the Search seems high ($1000.00), so I would wait for a good sale. I just picked up a new Caster 12.5 at Dick's Sporting Goods for $550.00. The Caster is now released under Perception's sister brand, Islander (part of the Confluence Holdings consolidation of several major kayak manufacturers)." - KFS Forums



Hope this helps...
.


----------



## justinfisch01

Thanks bubba! That was the kinda info I was looking for. I think I might have to pick on e up here in the near future


----------



## marstang50

2 years ago i picked up a used islander moku. I know its not the same one your looking at but same company. Ryan is right about the quality of the plastic. It doesnt look that stredy but mine hasnt failed me yet. Its got to be around 6 years old now. Mine is a 12' and it will scat through the water pretty good. Not the most stable of yaks but works for me. Having said that, if I was going to buy a brand new yak, I would pick something other than the islander even if it costs a little more. I think in the long run it will serve you better.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Yeah, guess I need to reinforce that my comments above were someone else's. I've never seen the kayak mentioned. 

I did own a Perception Shadow sea kayak for a number of years. Was a basic, entry level boat and not bad for the money. Used it as a second boat for boat-free paddling partners.

As far as the Islander? I would listen to others on here. In the end, you may wish you waited and got a better one.
.


----------



## Justfshn

not to steal the thread but i to was thinking about yaking next year and was looking at some online. the one question i have is there a difference in performance or quality in an open top yak as opposed to a sit in yak?


----------



## justinfisch01

Well if you are only going to fish a calm lake a Sit- in might be ok but if you fidh anywhere else you want a SOT yak. First for safety but also fishability


----------



## uncdub13

The biggest inconvience i found from fishing in a SIK was getting in and out. If you like to get out and wade, they're a pain.

Of course there are the other obvious benefits of a SOT like being self-bailing if you take a wave, easier rigging, roomier, etc etc..

If you'd like some more details about the comparison, might be worth startin a separate thread.


----------



## chumrunner

justinfisch, just caught this thread but I got one of those casters from Dick's and am very pleased with it overall. The only caveat is that I've only been able to take it out a couple of times, but compared to the other yaks I've been in it tracks pretty well and is pretty easy to maneuver in. Wide base makes it real stable. Only issues with it are with the rod holders. I'm pretty short so it was a bit of a stretch to access the front holder (this may be true with all front mount holders though) and it seemed like the rear flush mounts had the two rods angling in towards the middle of the boat. Not sure about that though. Otherwise as far as the ride and construction seems pretty good quality for the $$$. Hope this helps.

-Chum


----------

